# homemade locator call



## dogbert1918 (Feb 9, 2007)

does anybody have or know where I can get plans to make a turkey locator call. my dad said there is a way to make a locator call from a small aluminum juice can that sounds like an owl hoot. somebody he use to work had one, but he doesn't remember who. I am hoping to make a couple with my cub scout troop if we can find plans. thanks


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

I've got 1 but didn't make it. PM me and I'll send some pics. I have used it and it sounds good to me and some toms.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just use the old "hand" owl hooter locater!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

